# Parasites sur sortie audio



## macnn (11 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour a tous,
Config : IMAC 27 - OSX 10-6-7
Enceintes Yamaha HS50M
Est-ce que quelqu'un a essayé de brancher les HS50M sur la sortie audio (casque) de l'Imac 27 ?
Quel est le résultat ?
Pour ma part j'ai des parasites assez fort qui suivent l'activité de l'imac, c'est à dire : ronflements, déplacement de la souris, ascenseur, etc.
Avec un casque = OK ! aucun parasite !
Merci de votre aide,
macnn


----------



## fabandsue (13 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
J'ai exactement le même problème: Imac + HS50 = parasites  /  Imac + carte son apogée one + HS50 et toujours des parasites...
J'ai fait le tour de pas mal de trucs, petit résumé:
- Lélectricité, la terre, j'ai testé les prises unes par unes, mis des multiprises blindées antiparasites, branché les alim du mac et des enceintes sur des prises éloignées.... Aucun résultat.
- si je branche un casque sur la carte son ou sur les sorties du mac= impeccable
- si je branche un ipod ou minidisk sur enceintes = impeccable
- si je branche la carte son et les enceintes sur un macbook pro = impeccable

J'en déduis que c'est l'iMac et je pense à l'envoyer en SAV puis je tombe sur ce post... Il semblerait que je ne soit pas le seul à avoir ce problème.

HS50 et iMac sont-ils compatibles?


----------



## macnn (14 Octobre 2011)

Merci de votre réponse, je me sens moins seul !
J'ai fait les mêmes manipulations, prise de terre, filtre secteur, séparation des prises secteur, etc.
Installation d'une interface (EDIROL UA4FX) et toujours les parasites.
Demande au spécialiste "IMAC" de la FNAC et réponse : séparé les prises secteur ! 
pas vraiment "au top" ce spécialiste, j'en connais autant que lui !
Je pense que je vais m'adresser directement à APPLE, car cela devient pénible.
Je vous tient au courant des résultats.
Cordialement,
macnn


----------



## fabandsue (14 Octobre 2011)

j'ai pris les enceintes et les ai branchées sur une tour mac (utilisée pour l'image et absolument pas pour le son) dans un environnement plutôt degueu niveau électrique (en fait le bureau de mon père dans sa cave) ... C'était pire que chez moi!!!

Donc ne serait-ce pas les enceintes HS50 qui seraient trop sensibles???
Il faudrait que je fasse le test avec d'autres enceintes de monitoring en sortie direct ou sortie via apogée one...

J'ai demandé de l'aide à Apple via la garantie, ils devaient m'appeler dans la journée mais j'attends toujours...

Comment savoir si d'autres personnes ont rencontré ce problème? Est-on dans la bonne rubrique ? je me pose la question parce que je vois que tu es nouvel inscrit comme moi, et parce qu'on n'a pas eu trop de visite sur le sujet.

dès que je trouve un truc je vous fait signe


----------



## fabandsue (21 Octobre 2011)

Quelqu'un pour nous aider?????


----------



## macnn (24 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai posé le problème chez THOMANN ou j'ai acheté les enceintes, j'attends la réponse.
Je trouve étrange que sur ce forum personne ne s'intéresse à notre problème !
Dés que j'ai une réponse je poste,
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2011)

macnn a dit:


> Je trouve étrange que sur ce forum personne ne s'intéresse à notre problème !



Ce qui serait étrange, c'est qu'on vienne poster ici sans avoir de réponse à te proposer (ce qui m'obligerait à sanctionner l'auteur de la réponse pour flood).

Ça n'est pas le tout de "s'intéresser" à une question, encore faut-il pouvoir y apporter des réponses, or là, que veux tu qu'on te dise ? Tu imagines que tout le monde ici a les mêmes enceintes et le même problème que vous ?

Cela dit, j'aurais bien un truc à vous proposer, mais je ne suis pas certain qu'il soit efficace, mais bon, je vous le donne pour ce qu'il vaut : ne pas brancher les enceintes sur le Mac.

Pour ce faire, je vois deux solutions : utiliser un accessoire de ce genre ou une borne Airport Express.


----------



## derrick (27 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

même problèmes avec ces enceintes Yamaha + Imac que ce soit avec carte son externe ou pas ( apogee duet, apogee one, M-Audio)
Même bruits avec déplacements souris etc...... dans les enceintes.

Je pense que cela est dû aux enceintes Yamaha HS50M car si je mets mes autres moniteurs ( Genelec), aucun parasites.

Fred


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2011)

derrick a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> même problèmes avec ces enceintes Yamaha + Imac que ce soit avec carte son externe ou pas ( apogee duet, apogee one, M-Audio)
> Même bruits avec déplacements souris etc...... dans les enceintes.
> ...



Euh  Avec Carte son externe, tu as essayé en utilisant cette option ?


----------



## fabandsue (16 Novembre 2011)

Pas de nouvelle... et personne dans les magasins pour confirmer ou infirmer ce qui se passe avec les HS 50.
je crois comprendre que les enceintes peuvent marcher correctement avec certaines cartes son, et pour ma part que la carte son apogée One fonctionne bien avec d'autres enceintes...
Donc il y aurait un pb de compatibilité entre MAC APOGEE et HS50! Curieux tout de même qu'aucun magasin ou site ne s'en fasse lécho.

ps: je n'ai pas compris la dernière astuce proposée par Pascal serait-il possible d'avoir plus de détails???

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2011)

fabandsue a dit:


> ps: je n'ai pas compris la dernière astuce proposée par Pascal serait-il possible d'avoir plus de détails???
> 
> Merci d'avance



Ben, imagine que tu regarde un film ou écoute de la musique via un ampli ou des enceintes amplifiées reliées via l'USB, pendant que tu fais tourner un truc en tâche de fond. Si le truc en question émet un "boink", au lieu de te coller un infarctus en sortant via les enceintes de ton home cinema dolby suround 5 fois 250 watts, il sort par les enceintes internes du Mac, donc à un volume nettement moins perturbant.


----------



## fabandsue (17 Novembre 2011)

Merci  pour votre réponse rapide, je comprends maintenant je vais essayer de voir s'il n'y a pas des sons que je peux assigner aux sorties internes et d'autres aux sorties amplifiées...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2011)

Soyons clair : seuls les sons "système" peuvent bénéficier de ce traitement, pas ceux de telle ou telle application !


----------



## fabandsue (18 Novembre 2011)

Effectivement... ça ne règle pas le problème mais ça fait avancer!

En branchant ma carte son externe apogee one et les enceintes HS50 sur un mac book pro tout fonctionne à merveille!!! pourquoi est ce que ça buzz sur l'imac ???
le mac book était sur batterie et branché sur la prise  mais peut être que l'alim batterie ne génère pas le buzz???

J'en deviens fou mais j'en apprends des trucs...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2011)

fabandsue a dit:


> En branchant ma carte son externe apogee one et les enceintes HS50 sur un mac book pro tout fonctionne à merveille!!! pourquoi est ce que ça buzz sur l'imac ???
> le mac book était sur batterie et branché sur la prise  mais peut être que l'alim batterie ne génère pas le buzz???



L'alim du portable en génère autant que celle de l'iMac, mais il y a deux différences :

1) elle est en principe plus loin de la sortie audio que l'alim de l'iMac

2) la batterie peut servir éventuellement de filtre.

Mais dans tous les cas, il doit y avoir un défaut d'isolation (blindage défectueux) au niveau de l'entrée des enceintes.


----------



## fragger008 (17 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne sais pas si ça peut apporter une pierre à l'édifice, mais sur mon iMac 21.5" de mi-2011, j'ai le même "problème" de parasites lorsque je branche l'iMac sur mon ampli à tubes Luxman LV-105 avec des enceintes Cabasse Clipper M3. J'utilise pour cela la sortie son de l'iMac que je branche sur une des entrées de mon ampli. J'entends les parasites lorsque je rapproche mes oreilles des enceintes et qu'il n'y a aucun son. S'il y a de la musique, bien évidemment elle prend le dessus et on ne les entend plus.

Donc le "problème" ne serait pas limité au Yamaha HS50.


----------



## ILaw (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour
Meme souci ici avec une table  de mixage TASCAM 2524 connectée sur une carte TASCAM US 1641, le tout piloté par un Imac 24" de 2008 sous Mountain Lion, LogicPro9 ET

*des HS 50M* 

j'ai cherché cherché cherché la cause et : j'ai finalement débranché les HS50M, plus aucun bruit
plus aucun parasite.
Merci Yamaha 


> je pense que cela est dû aux enceintes Yamaha HS50M car si je mets mes autres moniteurs ( Genelec), aucun parasites.



Totalement persuadé que les HS50 sont la cause directe certaine et unique de ce gros probleme. L'Imac n'est pas en cause ni ma carte TASCAM US 1641 que j'ai failli changer à cause de ca ni ma table Tascam 2524. Quand on fonctionne par élimination, élément par élément et qu'au final, un rien perdu, on enleve les Yam , comme par miracle, plus aucun souci. ici je vois des IMAC de générations et formats différents, des cartes différentes, le seul point commun, ce sont les HS50M.



> Donc le "problème" ne serait pas limité au Yamaha HS50.



Toutes les enceintes qui seraient mal isolées doivent générer le même problème.
J'ai testé sur la  table TASCAM, qui bien qu'ancienne est une table  pro, c'est  à dire carte son 1641 connectée sur le mac et sur la table, potars à fond, gain  à fond pour tester. Sans les enceintes, zéro grésillement. Des qu'on connecte les enceintes ca redémarre et en effet c'est moins pénible sur le mac book pro en mode batterie. Dès qu"on rebranche le MBP sur le courant ca redémarre. J'ai tout tenté, mais au final la seule source de perturbations est bien la paire d'enceintes HS50M. Aucun doute là dessus, je les ai rangées, j'ai plus de soucis. J'ai préféré pour tous les jours un bon vieux pack Creature, pour le mix j'utilise mon casque AKG,  on verra plus tard pour de nouvelles et vraies ensceintes de mix.

A la rigueur j'aurais bien pu comprendre qu'une carte tascam US 1641 puisse ne pas être pro, mais quand j'en vois qui ont des Apogee ici, et que ça donne le même résultat, c"'est vraiment honteux. Comme quoi, y a rien de nouveau sous le soleil: pas de secrets, y a du pro et du pas pro. Et les HS sont vraiment, mais alors vraiment pas pro ni semi. 
Cqfd. Que le son ne soit pas celui d'une enceinte à 10 000 euros je m'en doutais mais que ça crée de tels parasites, pour une marque de ce niveau, c'en est affolant.


----------



## fragger008 (27 Août 2012)

Est-ce qu'il ne faudrait pas tout simplement déjà mettre l'imac et le système audio sur la même multiprise par exemple ? Ou faire en sorte d'avoir une terre commune ?
Je sais par exemple que mon ampli n'a pas la prise de terre, peut être en reliant la carcasse de l'ampli avec le mac ça pourrait résoudre le souci ? Ou un autre truc du genre ? Je ne connais pas bien le domaine donc bon s'il y en a qui sont plus calés que moi....


----------

